# LOOK LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally got photos of the moms of the kids I am getting from Lost Valley.

Naya's mom Nala (junior photo) I am drooling over her :drool: 









Nala's ff udder, about 20 days fresh.









I will get photos of Naya sometime today or tomorrow (still haven't seen her yet)

Catherine's mom Callie junior photo.









Callies ff udder









Catherine









And Faith is preggo with twins or triplets!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful, I wonder what my girls would look like all clipped down like that? I believe I'm feeling a bit envious! Di


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have nigis? I can't wait to clip my girls either, and my boys too! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! You are sure to have some beautiful kids out of those lines! Very pretty does!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow they are beautiful!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats, you'll be thrilled with them I think!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are getting shipped really soon! I can't wait to pick them up from the airport!!! :clap:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great, although I'd like to see a stronger medial in Nala's udder.

CONGRATS!  

Where is Lost Valley?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes Chelsey, I have 5 NDG does, 2 bred, and 3 are just coming a year old and kind of small so I decided to wait on them. The 3 DLD (daddy's little darlings, my husband is so funny), are from New Mexico (Prairiewood Ranch). I want to show them this spring, before I breed them. Hopefully, anyway. Hope the travel goes well, are they flying? Di


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep the little girls are flying, Faith is being ground transported. Audrey said that Nala's udder looks identical to her 3/4 sister who is an MCH/CH, who has a great medial. Sometimes you notice them more with freshenings. I have seen that quite a bit. Here is a great link to an "udder gallery" http://dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/FirstUdders.html Lost Valley is in Texas.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats! They are all gorgeous! Nala simply takes your breath away...AWESOME doe! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know! I want her! Hopefully Naya will look like her :greengrin:


----------

